# [SOLVED] Need some info about mobile operators in Portugal

## cha-chaynik

Hi colleagues!

Sorry for offtopic, but I do not know whom to ask.

I'll be in Costa da Caparica in October. Could someone recommend what operator to choose for calls and for internet main criterion is price).

Thanks in advance!Last edited by cha-chaynik on Sat Oct 30, 2010 12:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cha-chaynik

I came back.

So I used in Portugal TMN operator with tarif 1Euro per hour (Absolutely crazy price). I bought USB modem (ZTE) with SIM card. Seems stable, fast but very expensive.

If someone needs wvdial.conf for TMN:

```

[Dialer defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Stupid Mode = 1

Modem Type = Analog Modem

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99***1#

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB2

Username = tmn

Dial Command = ATDT

Password = tmn

Baud = 460800

```

and my script to run it:

```

cat /usr/local/bin/tmn 

#!/bin/bash

/bin/echo "ATZ+CPIN=\"1224\"" > /dev/ttyUSB0

/bin/echo "ATZ+CPIN=\"1224\"" > /dev/ttyUSB1

/bin/echo "ATZ+CPIN=\"1224\"" > /dev/ttyUSB2

echo "sleeping 8 sec"

sleep 8

TIB=`/bin/date +%s`

/usr/bin/wvdial

TIE=`/bin/date +%s`

TIC=`echo "($TIE-$TIB)"|bc -l`

TIM=`echo "$TIC/60"|bc -l`

TIS=`echo "$TIM*60"|sed -e "s/^.*\.//g"|bc -l|sed -e "s/....................$//"`

TIM1=`echo "$TIM"|sed -e "s/^\./0./g" -e "s/\..*//g"`

echo "Connection time: "$TIC" sec ($TIM1 minutes and $TIS seconds)"

echo `date`",$TIM1 min $TIS sec,$TIB,$TIE,`echo "$TIE-$TIB"|bc`" >> ~/temp/tmn.log.csv

```

----------

